# Little pigeon...



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Found a pigeon sat in the gutter on tuesday. It was a busy main road, so i picked him ( maybe her) up and took him home. No idea how he got to be sleeping in the gutter, but he's in good condition, and no breaks or marks on him at all.
He has a few fluffy bits left on the top of his head and chest, so he must be quite young although he has full adult plumage. 
He's been living in a dog cage for the past couple of days, and i've let him wander around the garden during the day when i'm watching.

So he's healthy and all that, but the issue is flying...
He is missing a couple of feathers on the half of one wing near his body, the feathers at the "edge" of the wing. But nothing major. I've thrown him up in the air, multiple times, to try to get him to fly, and he does a relatively controlled flap down the ground now, and has just about mastered landing without faceplanting.
BUT... the bloody thing won't TRY to fly.You could chase him around till you're blue in the face and he just runs. Doesn't even try to flap his wings. He has jumped off my arm maybe 3 times to get to the ground, and "flown" voluntarily, but that's it.

So my questions;
Will these few feathers missing prevent him from flying?
Why is he not trying to fly? Will it suddenly come to him?
Do i have to 'teach' him to fly, by keeping throwing him up?

I've looked after a few young birds before, but they normally at least try to fly!? Sorry for the long post!


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

maybe he just wants to stay with you keep him pigeons make great pets


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't keep him... he's got to be gone by two week's time, so i'll see if anyone else wants him if he hasn't decided to leave by then...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Contact a wildlife rescue near you and they will take the bird in
wild life rescues bristol - Google Search


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Contact a wildlife rescue near you and they will take the bird in
> wild life rescues bristol - Google Search


i agree, if you cant keep him and continue to care for him send him to someone that can :] nice one for rescuing it though :no1:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Contact a wildlife rescue near you and they will take the bird in
> wild life rescues bristol - Google Search


Thanks, i'm aware of all the rescues around here, and will definitely be doing that if he's still with me in a couple of weeks or seeing if anyone else on here wants to care for a pigeon - no point him taking up valuable space and money at a centre if someone else wants him!

Looking promising today though, did his first ever spontaneous flight, and went from the top of his cage to my bike handlebars, which were higher! And he can also now fly a good 10 metres from the garden into our conservatory where he's been living in his cage.
So, it would appear that the bloody thing is perfectly capable now of flying (granted he wasn't before) but is just quite happy with not flying! He'll only fly into the conservatory if i throw him up. He's coming on well though, and flying seems to have 'clicked' so perhaps 'spontaneous flight' will 'click' soon too!?

I would just leave him in the garden by himself to hopefully fly off, but all our neighbours have cats so me and the dog have been on guard all the time he's been out and have scared off quite a few stalking him. incidentally, he really doesn't mind the dog, and she doesn't mind him, he's quite happily flown and landed right next to her multiple times. Stupid animal!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The problem with pigeons is they are homebirds and its very unlikely he will just fly away. If he went to a rescue he could be released with other young pigeons so at least he would have other birds to interact with in a safe enviroment


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

If you can't find him a rescue home to go to, let me know as either myself or my nephew would be interested in homing him as a "pet"/ companion. =) Haha


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

He flew off... not sure if thats a good or a bad thing for me!
Although at least if he got eaten, he died a "useful" death rather than the guaranteed roadkill he was before... although haven't seen any feathers round ,so fingers crossed!!


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Well done to him! Glad to hear he finally took to his wings. Haha Yea, at least you've given him the best chance. =)


----------

